# Coyotes responses to dogs in heat



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Deja is in heat and we live rural. Will she attract coyotes during this time? If so, anyone having experience with this?


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i would think if a coyote is in the area, they will come around.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Entirely possible. My parents first dog together was a coydog.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I agree that if a coyote is in the area it will be attracted. I would be careful.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I live in the mountains with plenty of coyotes (in fact one was nice enough to stand outside my door and yip and bark this morning at 3:45am). We also have tons of off leash dogs roaming the neighborhood. I put paisley on chlorophyll pills (started when I first noticed signs of being in heat as this was her first one). We never had anyone stop by during that time. Never had a loose dog wander toward us or show up. I was surprised. As a side note - she is not currently in heat for this mornings visitor.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Yes
Oh Yes
Yeppers......................

LOL

Yes they will, I hear them much closer when I have a girl in heat and see more "shadows" outside my fence/lighted area during that time.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Currently we have no coyotes around as the feral/stray cats are staying alive. Will her heat attract them from far? That will also solve the cat problem.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

You could have coyotes close, they just aren't hunting the neighborhood cat population. 

My feral barn cats stay in the barn & pastures. If the coyotes are close, I'll find the cats coming up to the house. Drives my dogs bonkers.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

When I was a kid we lived on the reservation in the middle of no where. Princess (GSD) had 1/2 breed puppies with coyotes. Not sure they even spayed dogs back then.

What is the chlorophyll pills? What do they do?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Cheyanna said:


> What is the chlorophyll pills? What do they do?


There is a bit of info on google, but here is one short article:
Bitches Seasons Odors | GREATDANELADY.COM

When I googled, I found other links to forums (including this one) with people talking about it. I was very worried about coyotes and the neighborhood dogs because people just let them roam around here. I figured anything that could help mask the scent would be worth a try. And since I had zero dogs or coyotes come by while she smelled good, I figured it was a success!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Cheyanna said:


> When I was a kid we lived on the reservation in the middle of no where. Princess (GSD) had 1/2 breed puppies with coyotes. Not sure they even spayed dogs back then.
> 
> .... QUOTE]
> 
> Well, they spayed dogs back in the 50s at least. So unless you are really really old, yes, dogs could be spayed when you were a kid.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I don't think it was common at all especially in rural areas. Even in the 60's and 70's most of the dogs I can remember were intact.


----------

